# Direct Image Competition - pixoto.com



## RLPhoto (Jan 14, 2014)

Pixoto.com is a neat site when it opened two years ago. It's a site where normal people pick photos over another photo and rank photos through votes. I left a handful of photos there about a year ago and completely forgot about it. I checked back in and was quite surprised some of my photos were awarded in the top 20% of the year in 2012. 

Sometimes we forget that its the general public who view photos and we can be overly analytic on ourselves. My profile is here - http://www.pixoto.com/rlphoto/recent.


----------

